# unbeleivable



## cory (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-23726521


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow... I'm sure now that this was made public someone will offer them a place to meet. Too bad though


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

"Barmy" says it all! :shock:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

What ever next ! The health and safety brigade are getting dafter daily. :thumbdown:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

someones else just posted this its just horrible


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely rediculous.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Bah humbug,that's a disgrace. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What a shame


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

What next? This is just mad.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Our knitting group also had to leave the library because someone else wanted the room once a month and we were too noisy for the coffee shop area!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I posted this story here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193080-1.html and asked people to contact the council. I emailed each member on the council and the local newspapers and told them I had posted it on here and on Ravelry. I've had several replies from the councillors who are all highly supportive of the petition and offered several alternatives. I will post the replies after the weekend. It makes me wonder if so many supported it how it got passed!



cory said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-23726521


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

What a pity.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it health and safety gone mad, or is it the fact they may embarrass other people in the library if they are knitting wombs and boobs. It does make you wonder. 

They do a wonderful job, so lets hope they find somewhere else to meet and carry on the good work they do.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

A typical local council action.
Health & safety gone crazy.
The council asked them to knit at the library and now, if truth be known, some jobsworth upstairs with nothing better to do on an overpaid salary says can't have knitting needles in the library, too dangerous. 
Not that the group are too noisy. That's just hogwash!
Shame on the council.
So what's next, no pens or pencils to be used in the library, in case someone may get stabbed???
What a sad world we live in!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

If knitting needles are so dangerous, how did they find the "courage" to kick the knitters out!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

grammyv said:


> If knitting needles are so dangerous, how did they find the "courage" to kick the knitters out!


They put up a big sign outside that said "giant yarn sale."

:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

With the technology getting better and better aka kindles,laptops etc. the libraries are going to need people in them for something.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> They put up a big sign outside that said "giant yarn sale."
> 
> :-D :-D :-D :-D


Good ONE! :lol: :lol:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

That is truly unjustified!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

This is disgusting. A sign of the times.....hard to find anybody with BRAINS in Governments anywhere. Their values are the same size as their puny brains.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I like a reasonably quiet library to read or study in. I am in a needlecraft group and they are NOISY! We meet at a senior center. I have sat in a library reading on my Kindle. People do go to libraries to use the computers or use the WiFi to download books if they don't have it at their homes. My closest library has a meeting room off to one side and that would be perfect for a large noisy group.
But a 20-30 ;arge noisy group-no. 

I don't see the needles much of a problem unless they were fighting duels with them. 

Barbara


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

How retarded!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

hersh said:


> This is disgusting. A sign of the times.....hard to find anybody with BRAINS in Governments anywhere. Their values are the same size as their puny brains.


Before I would fly into a rage about this, I would first find out if something had come up about an insurance requirement or other requirement that the officials were pressured to comply with. News agencies are profit-making organizations, and it is possible that not all of the information was given to the knitters and that the news agency omitted some of the information as well. It's entirely possible that the decision to oust the knitters was to give preference to some other group or to do something else that was unfair or illegal, but isn't it better to calmly get that information if that is the case and make it public, than to start making angry comments about "governments anywhere"? Sometimes the purpose in a news report is to divert the focus away from what's really going on, and that is why some news reports seem to be written to incite people.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, for heavens sake! When was the last time you heard of murder by knitting needle? I don't think the muted tapping of needles would distract anyone. Actually, I don't think my needles make any noise at all that I can discern.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Vique said:


> When was the last time you heard of murder by knitting needle?


Well, there was a thread on here just a few days ago about anger toward men folk....and other comments about knowing how to use one's knitting needles.

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

A lot of libraries hold childrens story afternoons. Now they can be and quite often are noisy. 
I used to take my granddaughter to one. 
They are held in the childrens section of libraries and not in a separate area/room.
You have babies crying, excited toddlers/young children some running around, the chattering of parents/carers coming and going with pushchairs, yet they are allowed to continue.
Personally using the excuse that knitting needles are dangerous to stop the knitting meetings is unjustified.
Government beauracracy gone OTT.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

swampygirl said:


> Personally using the excuse that knitting needles are dangerous to stop the knitting meetings is unjustified.
> Government beauracracy gone OTT.


It's entirely possible that knitting needles fit into a general description of long pointy things, and that this detail was added to the news story in such a way as to call attention to the broadcast in order to maintain or increase viewership. When airports started restricting what could be taken onto a plane, crochet hooks and knitting needles and small scissors were among the items that weren't allowed until the rules were adjusted. I can see how a school might have a similar objection to a student bringing knitting needles or crochet hooks to school if they fit into a general category of long pointy things. It doesn't mean that the school doesn't like needleworkers or that it believes that crochet hooks and knitting needles are dangerous weapons. It just means that there are clarifications to be made all the way around.

As for noise, the clacking sound of knitting needles might not bother knitters, but it could be bothersome to someone who isn't accustomed to hearing that sound. Also, I would guess that the "noise" created by the knitters had less to do with needles and more to do with chit chat. While that chit chat might not be offensive in itself, it may be that it was occurring near a place in the library where it was annoying patrons who were reasonably expecting a very quiet environment.

React = get into an uproar 
Respond = get the correct information


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, we knitters are a rowdy and dangerous bunch!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

island stasher said:


> Yes, we knitters are a rowdy and dangerous bunch!


As well as we crocheters can be sometimes.

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How sad


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

crafty lady UK said:


> Is it health and safety gone mad, or is it the fact they may embarrass other people in the library if they are knitting wombs and boobs. It does make you wonder.
> 
> They do a wonderful job, so lets hope they find somewhere else to meet and carry on the good work they do.


It's a shame that they've been banned. It's also a shame that people find certain body parts embarrassing and shameful. No one would bat an eye if they were knitting hats for chemo patients or fake legs for amputees. How can it be less admirable for someone to create a pair of boobs for a breast cancer survivor to wear in her bra so she can appear "normal" or "whole" or teaching aids for midwives?


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

MelissaC said:


> It's also a shame that people find certain body parts embarrassing and shameful.


A few years ago I stumbled onto the site of a knitting artist who creates lady parts. Very beautiful work. And very nice that we can represent our parts artistically and with reverence.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

As my grandson would say, "that's just stinky!"


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Amazing...Just amazing ... what next ?


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Time to move to America! Not only freedom of speech, but also freedom of assembly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Really???? I moved here to the South in 1995, and have found quite the opposite. My friends from other parts of the country, and from other countries wouldn't agree either. However, I did find California very different 


garlicginger said:


> Time to move to America! Not only freedom of speech, but also freedom of assembly!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

grammyv said:


> If knitting needles are so dangerous, how did they find the "courage" to kick the knitters out!


LOL. Good one.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> LOL. Good one.


Good point!


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

hersh said:


> Good point!


You DO mean the needle point - right ?


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

garlicginger said:


> You DO mean the needle point - right ?


You are Sharp!


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Stop!!! Stop!!! I can't take any more. At least it isn't pointless...........


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This is what Comedy is made of (May make the West End) - Ladies and Gentlemen, take up arms, knitting needles, crochet hooks, patterns, at the ready! GO!! Bamboozle The Lame Brains. GAWD and we pay these people with our hard earned taxes? Have mercy, please!


----------

